# Brasilia RR55 OD. Are they a good bet?



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi all,

I've got my heart set on trying an RR55 OD as my first proper grinder, to help out my long suffering Gaggia classic. At one point they were regularly talked about (favourably) on these pages, but not so much recently.

Is the general consensus that they are still a good purchase or are parts/burrs too hard to come by now to make them an attractive buy?

Basically, should I be looking for a super jolly instead?

cheers.

Joe


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The 55 pisses all over an SJ! I have had one for years though it rarely sees the light of day now. Got spare burrs as well. If you are anywhere near Newcastle come for a play


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

Sadly i'm in Cambridge and rarely get up north, but thanks for the offer!

Seems like a few people have had static problems, but I'm willing to have a crack anyway. Hard to know a good deal when I see one though, as I'm struggling to find many previous sales.

Maybe it's time for a "Wanted" post soon!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Static was an issue. Look for old threads on here but I am sure the issue was with the plastic bodied ones. Happy hunting!


----------

